# 204 Ruger data



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

RZ and others, just wondering what the powder has been for your go-to loads in the 204 Ruger cal. Been using factory loads, but have enough brass to reload now. Just wondering what bullets and propellants are best? Thanks.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I am wondering as well. I picked up a Savage .204 Friday and after MUCH frustration I FINALLY got some shots on paper. I now have 40 brass waiting to be reloaded  Important lesson learned: make sure the scope is mounted CORRECTLY BEFORE shooting any rounds!!!!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

varget gets exceptional accuracy, but is slow in my gun, with max loads hitting around 3500 fps. 

h322 is turning out to be the "go-to" 204 powder for us. 26.7 grains under a 35 grain berger chrono's in the 3700-3800 fps range, and is exceptionally accurate. that charge will also shoot midway's cheap "dogtown" bullets at MOA. 

i'd start with 322. as a sidenote, 322 is used extensively for those shooting smokeless muzzleloaders, either as a primary (in the 70 grain range, pushing 250 grain bullets in the neighborhood of 2,500 fps) or as a booster in a duplex load with n110/sr4759. though, its not a "factory" recommended powder, and duplex loads aren't found in any manual..


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Welcome to the .204 club! Here's some great reading..........
http://www.204ruger.com/
Mine likes the 39gr Sierras the best. It took about 80 rounds through it to get the barrel broken in nicely.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Quak, I was just about to type a request for links!! :lol:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hunter333 said:


> Thanks Quak, I was just about to type a request for links!! :lol:


 at Gander Mtn on clearance? 250 and tax? My brother and I have them and they shoot great with just the factory ammo Ive used in this one [Win 34 HP] not to mention taking out numerous chucks this Spring. For the money its a shooting machine.
The only problem Ive encountered is case trimming. Hate to buy all the fancy stuff when I use the Lee length ga trimmers. Im sure Lee will have the 204 soon.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunter333 said:


> Thanks Quak, I was just about to type a request for links!! :lol:


I think savageshooters.com has good stuff too. I haven't been there is a while though.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Are reloading tools readily available? I looked for a die at cabelas and they dont carry the .204. Any idea where I can get one?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

lockstock.com
midwayusa.com
Jays


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hunter333 said:


> Are reloading tools readily available? I looked for a die at cabelas and they dont carry the .204. Any idea where I can get one?


 the die sets, [Hornady,RCBS, and the rest] The only problem I have encountered was the trimming equipment. However, RCBS makes a 20 cal pilot for their case trimmer so its not a big problem.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunts- What kind of press are you using? I think I'm going shopping tonite. Should I stay away from Lee?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

for the money. I have the RCBS Rockchucker [old but keeps ticking] and a Lee O type press [Challenger]. They will do the job and the price is right. The shell holders are interchageable too. Or if you dont have shellholders buy the [Green box for the presses] Lee shell holder set as it covers most reloading calibers youll ever tinker with, for the price of 2-3 individual RCBS shellholders. 
The Red box of Lee shellholders is for the auto prime tool. A dandy gizmo Id recommend for priming if you dont have one. Theres a lot of things I want to buy right now too, but we leave this week for the PD trip out west and I have to wait til I get back..........going to have a lot of once fired 204,22-250 and 243 brass when I get back for sure. Not to mention the 3 guns I have in lay-a-way!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Have fun with the red mist! I looked around town and nobody has anything. I think I'll look online.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

and a few others too. Gander Mtn? 

RZ----We used H322 on a few calibers and using the ammo out west [90s it was hot that trip] had pressure problems even though they werent near max. Ill give it a try in the 204 and see what it can do. 
I have a supply of 39 Sierra BKs and 40 Hornady V-max to try at present. May grab some Nosler BTs and try them also. Thanks for the data help.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

huntsman - yes, temps are rarely a concern for me, unless i'm at the range. can't say whether you'll have pressure problems with the 322 in warm weather. though, i believe that sierra lists it as their hunting load recommendation for the 204.

quakr - savageshooters.com is now a "pay" site. $12/year.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I dont do much varminting in those temps here [maybe once in the 90s here for chucks]. One year I remember it was pretty hot, and Brians 308 HB Ruger and 243 Browning were having problems extracting after firing. Looked like pressure problems, and he didnt have the problem when he went to the range here [70s]...
Never had the problem with stick powders though, but I dont load them real hot as with that volume of shooting we want the barrel to last for a bit. So far forecast looks like highs in the 70s and lows near 40. Hopefully we will have some great days of shooting next week.
Still want to work with the Varget as with the high volume, its slower speed [3500] wouldnt be a problem. Hopefully we can pick up a large batch of 20 cal,22 cal and 6mm Hornady bullets from the factory too.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Is this a decent kit? The price looks good.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpa...ource=nextag&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=9315


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Is this a decent kit? The price looks good.
> http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=622290&utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=9315


I do not have that specific kit but the one Lee kit that I do have has been very for what I need it to do. I have not had any issues with wear and tear of dies, scale, etc. I think Lee makes some great products for a price that can't be beat.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Thanks Hunter.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Might want to check out the kit here http://www.hornady.com/get_loaded.php as there are MANY free bullets included in the offer


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunter333 said:


> Might want to check out the kit here http://www.hornady.com/get_loaded.php as there are MANY free bullets included in the offer


I saw that. The kit with the 500 bullet offer costs $369. And I havent had very good luck with Hornady bullets. My guns seem to like Sierra and Noslers.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Where can I find OAL info? I have not reloaded in a couple of years and have not set up new dies in even a longer amount of time. I will check my books at home but they are outdated and probably do not have 204 data. I do not have any factory rounds to get me started with bullet seating depth. I know one way to get a starting point is to seat a bullet in the brass, color the bullet with Sharpie, insert the bullet into the chamber, and slowly advance the bolt until it is fully loaded. That will tell me the MAX bullet depth correct? That will also tell me how much to back the bullets off of the lands correct? Man,I feel like I am starting all over form scratch! Thanks for any help!! I am really looking forward to getting back into loading!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunter-
http://www.handloads.org/loaddata/d...er&Weight=All&type=rifle&Order=Powder&Source=

I have the Sierra .204 Ruger page in a pdf if you want it.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Quak!! Yet another site to add to the favorites!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

powders have data for the 204 also. Might find some of that helpful.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Well, I finally ordered my dies, brass,and 39BK's! How's the h322 working for everyone?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

to load yet. Want to try some of the new Noslers too. Its hard to improve on the one hole groups with those Win 34gr HPs though. Been using up all that AA-2015 BR powder I got for 3 bucks a pound, in my 243 with the Nosler 70gr BTs, but have some left over for the 204s I want to work with. 
That AA2015BR and 70 Nosler in the 243 just plowed them over in Montana. I have maybe 6 lbs left and going to run atleast 4lbs more for the 243 for next years PD shoot out there [roughly 1000 rds with what I had left from this last shoot] Going to take 2 weeks off next year.........oh what fun that will be!
Quak, just for the hell of it, Im going to order the Hornady loading kit for the free bullets. 500 free 6mm bullets [87 V-max are worth about 120.00] or maybe some 30 cal 165 SSTs at ...........well, free is free!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunts- I've tried Hornady in my .204,.17HMR, and my -06, and I just can't get them to shoot. Granted, it was factory ammo. I do like the accuracy I'm getting out of my 300SST's with my muzzleloader. I've had very good luck with Sierras. What kind of wind drift were you dealing with out west? What was you longest shot, and drift? I was sitting with a buddy that shot a doe at 525 yards here in Michigan with a 10mph cross breeze, and it drifted 2'. That was with his 7mm Rem mag though. I imagine your 243 and certainly a .204 are gonna drift much more.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

200-325 yards at our primary town. The others werent too accessible as the rain and snow mucked the two tracks up quite bad.
I have no idea about wind drift........I can tell you we had a cross wind the 2dn day [1st day we could shoot-day 1 was rained out] of about 30-35 mph. That was why we stayed with the bigger guns [243s instead of 204/22 Hornet/218 Bee and the 22-250s] I just held to the left and walked the bullets in. Or, I tried to guess the wind, and when we got a wind slow down, Id engage multiple targets and fire a bit quicker.
One of my better shots cut a full sized PD in half [at 300 plus--yeah, I know, short range!!], and couldnt find the top half..........when I looked about 25 yards away there was the top 1/2, as it launched with the wind, and mustve caught a gust. I lost it [out of sight] when it went out of my scope view. Interestingly enough, I found that with the HB 243 I could still watch targets explode in the scope as the recoil didnt move the scopeview like a sporter weight 243 does!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

To those of you that shoot the .204.... Where can I get a case length guage and cutter? I oredered one at a local place and they are backordered till who knows when. I checked the Lee, RCBS, and Midway sites and cannot find one for the 204. Any suggestions?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hunter333 said:


> To those of you that shoot the .204.... Where can I get a case length guage and cutter? I oredered one at a local place and they are backordered till who knows when. I checked the Lee, RCBS, and Midway sites and cannot find one for the 204. Any suggestions?


 They [Lee] dont have the 204 available at retail stores yet. You may try ordering one direct from Lee. A custom one [length ga and cutter is 15 bucks or so].
RCBS trimmer and a 20 cal pilot should work nicely. I was at Gander Mtn today and they gave me a great deal on the RCBS rockchucker kit [the old one that HAS the case trimmer in it, the new one doesnt and its the same price as the old one with more items]. This kit was missing the loading book [I have it already], the hex key set, and the scales. I got the rest for 129.....New RCBS Rockchucker, the powder measure, trimmer and pilots/shell holders, and all the small pieces: funnel, case prep tools- deburr tool, primer tray and priming tool pcs.........the trimmer at Gander alone was 75 bucks....Was pretty good deal from them I must say.
I use the Lee trimmers a lot but wanted a trimmer set up. Found this reduced item and checked everything out, now I am set for 204 case trimming [got the 20 cal pilot today too].


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunter333 said:


> To those of you that shoot the .204.... Where can I get a case length guage and cutter? I oredered one at a local place and they are backordered till who knows when. I checked the Lee, RCBS, and Midway sites and cannot find one for the 204. Any suggestions?


I've been looking too. Why wouldn't a 22 mag trimmer work? Just adjust for the shorter case.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I just got off the phone with Lee. They aren't going top make one for the .204. They said the neck diameter is too small for them to make one. Hmmm. I guess it'll be RCBS.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Quak, I was JUST getting ready to send them an email asking them about the very same thing!! I have nothing as far as RCBS trimming equipment. Upon quick looking, I am going to spend over $100 in order to get what I need correct? I THINK that I need to buy: trimmer, shell holder, and pilot. Is there anything else that I need to be set up to trim my 204 cases? Man, a $5 guage and trimmer from Lee sure would be nice!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunter333 said:


> Quak, I was JUST getting ready to send them an email asking them about the very same thing!! I have nothing as far as RCBS trimming equipment. Upon quick looking, I am going to spend over $100 in order to get what I need correct? I THINK that I need to buy: trimmer, shell holder, and pilot. Is there anything else that I need to be set up to trim my 204 cases? Man, a $5 guage and trimmer from Lee sure would be nice!!


Their Email is down. I know, I know! $5 for the gauge would be nice. I think I'm gonna look at the RCBS gauge and see if I can scab something together. I'll ask the guys at 204Ruger.com and see what they're using. I hate to spend $100 just to trim cases for one caliber.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Their Email is down. I know, I know! $5 for the gauge would be nice. I think I'm gonna look at the RCBS gauge and see if I can scab something together. I'll ask the guys at 204Ruger.com and see what they're using. I hate to spend $100 just to trim cases for one caliber.


Currently looking at midway.... For trimmer, collet, and pilot the price is about $65. What other "parts" are necessary? I need a site for every product that tells me what I need to buy if I have nothing to start with!! I cant keep it all straight! 
Wait, I may have found one!! http://www.forsterproducts.com/cgi-bin/order_search.pl


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Was this what you were looking at Midway?
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=614276
Here's a reasonable one.http://www.sinclairintl.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=RECTACWI&item=WTR&type=store


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

and purchased the 20 cal pilot. Its unfortunate Lee can make that 204 set up. I look at it this way, the RCBS comes with many different pilots and the shell holders for most of what I do. Guess its nice to have a back up if one of the Lee snap or break or something.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Where'd you get it? I need to get something. I'm out of unfired brass. Maybe I'll have to buy more brass. Aww Shucks........


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Where'd you get it? I need to get something. I'm out of unfired brass. Maybe I'll have to buy more brass. Aww Shucks........


 I bought a RCBS kit from Gander Mtn, and an accesory 20 cal pilot and I am back in business. Same problem I had, all this once fired brass and no way to trim it. Ive been shooting factory Win 34 HP and loading new cases. I was in a quandry what to do about trimming also. Now I have it figured out! at last!


----------

